

The Creative Monopoly (David Brooks) - jrkelly
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/24/opinion/brooks-the-creative-monopoly.html

======
jrkelly
Pretty impressive reach for class notes. They were excellent though.

------
eli_gottlieb
But creativity would involve being some kind of artists, or scientists, or
other things that modern neoliberal capitalism has no desire to support.

